# When i call someone on mobile i hear the massage "the  person you are calling is not responding" ?



## webdesigncut (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello friends,

Can i anyone tell me .. when i call someones mobile.. i get the voice message "the person you are calling is not answering" but when i call the same person from another sim  his phone rings ? and he picks up phone?

what exactly he is doing with my number ? is he blocking my number?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: When i call someone o.......*

Blacklisted your number probably.


----------



## webdesigncut (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: When i call someone on mobile i hear the massage "the  person you are calling is not responding"*

how  can anyone do it ?  he gets my message though.. as he said and he can call me too ?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2013)

*calling is not responding" ?*

Blacklist/Block your incoming calls.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: When i call someone on mobile i hear the massage "the  person you are calling is not responding"*

Yeah these blacklisting software works in different way. What i mean is, some software blocks incoming calls along with SMS and some only blocks Incoming Calls.

Here you are getting the person is not responding message, on some software you'll get out of reach or even mobile is switched off.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: When i call someone on mobile i hear the massage "the  person you are calling is not responding"*

Most of these "blacklist" softwares just cut the call. But if it's saying the message as you said, then probably he is either deliberately not picking up from that no or he has blacklisted that no via some software which has got the option to not cut the call, rather just hide it like it never came.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: When i call someone on mobile i hear the massage "the  person you are calling is not responding"*



webdesigncut said:


> how  can anyone do it ?  he gets my massage though.. as he said and he can call me too ?


ie want massage.i want it nw .waitinge 4u.call me pls 97473525**or Pm me


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: When i call someone on mobile i hear the massage "the  person you are calling is not responding"*



Nanducob said:


> ie want massage.i want it nw .waitinge 4u.call me pls 97473525**or Pm me


----------



## webdesigncut (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: When i call someone on mobile i hear the massage "the  person you are calling is not responding"*



Nanducob said:


> ie want massage.i want it nw .waitinge 4u.call me pls 97473525**or Pm me



sorry that was typo 

can anyone tell me the name of such software .. as i myself want to use it too to block numbers

i also want to know does this work  on any mobile set or just for android phones?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: When i call someone on mobile i hear the massage "the  person you are calling is not responding"*

Check if you have call blocker inbuilt. If not then you have to look for apps. It's not like that it'll only work on Androids. But non smartphones doesn't include this feature generally and they don't have much options for apps too. So no way. But I have seen some samsung phones to have this thing inbuilt. So you can check. If not then there's no way other than to rely on app.


----------

